# With the 13th pick, Phoenix Suns select SG Devin Booker



## Dissonance




----------



## Maravilla

I'm not mad about it.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614277119171018752


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> I'm not mad about it.


I like it. None of the bigs fell. BPA type of situation and is a shooter.


----------



## Maravilla

Meh about the trade. Leuer is a big right?


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614287081351700480


----------



## Hyperion

I'm not high on this pick but they didn't botch it. We just have a crappy position


----------



## RollWithEm

Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614287081351700480


Not the worst pick-up I've heard of for a second rounder.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Leuer is useful in the NBA 2K series if you enjoy pick and pops. I think it's nearly exactly the same thing in the NBA.

If 2K is any indication, he is a reliable shooter out to about 20 feet and his 3PT shot is iffy. Chances are he'll see more minutes for me in 2k next year than he does for the real life Suns though, I can't see him getting off the bench often aside from garbage minutes.


----------

